# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  من يقبض أرواح الحيوانات؟

## طارق الحمودي

إرشاد الهائم إلى حقيقة من يقبض أرواح البهائم من يقبض أرواح الحيوانات؟ 
كتبه طارق بن عبد الرحمن الحمودي 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أما بعد
فقد أثارني يوما أحد الطلبة بسؤال مفاجئ لم يخطر ببالي قبل ذلك أبدا..!
قال: من يقبض أرواح الحيوانات..!؟
سؤال قد يظهر للوهلة أن الجواب عنه أسهل من السهل..!!
ولكنك حينما تحاول الجواب تتلعثم..وتحاول وتحاول إلى أن تتوقف وتقول معترفا..والله لا أدري..!
رجعت إلى البيت وأنا مشغول البال بهذا..! كيف لم يخطر ببالي أن اسأل نفسي هذا .وكان الجواب سهلا..فقد عرفت شيئا وغابت عني... أشياء!
وقد وجدت بعض أهل العلم اعتبر البحث في مثل هذا تكلفا..ومنهم إسحاق بن راهويه كما في مسائل غسحاق بن منصور الكوسج المروزي وسيأتي, ومن المتأخرين الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في لقاء الباب المفتوح, بل جعله تنطعا في الدين.وبعضهم أورد على هذا قوله تعالى : (وما أنا من المتكلفين)
ومرد هذا إن لم يكن تكلفا الوحي ..الكتاب والسنة.
أما القرآن فقد احتج بعضهم بقوله تعالى: ( وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُم مَّا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الكِتَابِ مِن شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ ) ( الأنعام 38), ووجه الدلالة فيه أن الحيوانات أمم أمثالنا...تنزع أرواحها كما تنزع أرواحنا..وينزعها من ينزع أرواحنا..وهو جبريل.!
قال السيوطي في الإكليل (117/دار الكتب العلمية : (استدل بهذه الآية على مسألة أخرى ، أخرجه أبو الشيخ عن أنس أنه سئل : من يقبض أرواح البهائم ؟ قال : ملك الموت . فبلغ الحسن فقال صدق ! وإن ذلك في كتاب الله . ثم تلا هذه الآية ؟)

وروى العقيلي في الضعفاء (4/321)( 1923) عن يوسف بن يزيد قال حدثنا الوليد بن موسى الدمشقي قال حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن عمرو الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن الحسن عن أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال آجال البهائم كلها من القمل والبراغيث والجراد والخيل والبغال كلها والبقر وغير ذلك آجالها في التسبيح فإذا انقضى تسبيحها قضى الله أرواحها وليس إلى ملك الموت من ذلك شيء
والوليد بن موسى الدمشقي عن الأوزاعي كما قال العقيلي نفسه:  أحاديثه بواطيل لا أصول لها ليس ممن يقيم الحديث منها ما .
والحديث قاله فيه الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة (1693/4/188): (موضوع) 
قال السيوطي فيشرح الصدور بشرح حال الموتى والقبور )ص51 /دار المدني للطباعة والنشر): 
(وله طريق آخر أخرجه الخطيب في الرواة عن مالك من حديث ابن عمرو مثله)...

ففيه إثبات ملك خاص بقبض أرواح البهائم ..!! ولكنه موضوع!
ووجدت السلمي ينقل عن بعضهم أن الملك الموكل بأرواحهم هو ملك الفناء...!!!

وروى ابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني (4/251) والطبراني في الكبير (4/220/4188) وأبو سليمان الربعي في وصايا العلماء )ص111) عن إسماعيل بن أبان الأزدي حدثني عمرو بن أبي عمرو عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه قال سمعت الحارث بن الخزرج الأنصاري يقول حدثني أبي أن جبريل قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في حديث : (والله يا محمد لو أني أردت أن أقبض روح بعوضة ما قدرت على ذلك حتى يكون الله هو الآمر بقبضها)
قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (2/326): (فيه عمرو بن شمر الجعفي والحارث بن الخزرج ولم أجد من ترجمها وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح)
وروي مرسلا..رواه أبو الشيخ في العظمة (3/937) عن حفص بن عبد الرحمن الهلالي وأبو حاتم كما في تفسير ابن كثير (3/459 ) عند تفسير قوله تعالى : (قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم) عن يحيى بن أبي يحيى المقرئ كلاهما عن عمرو بن شمر عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه مرسلا..والذي عند ابن كثير (عمر بن سمرة..!! ) ولعله تحريف من عمرو بن شمر .
قال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية !!  (1/47): (هذا حديث مرسل وفيه نظر)
قال القرطبي ص70/مكتبة الصفا: و في هذا الخبر ما يدل على أن ملك الموت هو الموكل بقبض كل ذي روح، و أن تصرفه كله بأمر الله عز و جل و بخلقه و اختراعه .

قال طارق الحمودي:وفي مسائل إسحاق (ص4839) المسألة رقم (3534)
قال إسحاق بن منصور قال: إسحاق بن راهويه: وأما قبض أرواح السباع والبهائم وسائر الدواب فإن بقية أخبرنا في حديث عن ابن عباس أنه سئل عن أرواح البهائم من يقبضها فقال: ملك الموت وقد ذكر في حديث آخر ( أنها أنفاس تخرج ) وكل قد جاء. وليس على المتعلم في مثل هذا أو شبهه مضرة، إلا أن يكون سقط عليه، بل يؤدي ما سمع كما سمع، فأما أن يحكم بأمر ليس بمجمع عليه، فليس ذلك له.

وقال السيوطي في شرح الصدور بشرح حال الموتى والقبور )ص51 /دار المدني للطباعة والنشر): 
 ثم رأيت جويبر أخرج في تفسيره عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس قال: وكل ملك الموت بقبض أرواح الآدميين فهو الذي يقبض أرواحهم وملك في الجن وملك في الشياطين وملك في الطير والوحوش والسباع والخشاش والحيتان والنمل فهم أربعة أملاك)
والله أعلم بصحة هذا عنه!!

وقال القرطبي في التفسير (14/ص93): ذكر الخطيب أبو بكر أحمد بن علي بن ثابت البغدادي قال حدثني أبو محمد الحسن بن محمد الخلال قال حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عثمان الصفار قال حدثنا أبو بكر حامد المصري قال حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب العلاف قال حدثنا سليمان بن مهير الكلابي قال حضرت مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه فأتاه رجل فسأله أبا عبد الله البراغيث أملك الموت يقبض أرواحها قال فأطرق مالك طويلا ثم قال ألها أنفس قال نعم قال ملك الموت يقبض أرواحها الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها.

لكنني وجدت الآلوسي قال في روح المعاني (21/126): (والذي ذهب إليه الجمهور أن ملك الموت لمن يعقل وما لا يعقل من الحيوان واحد... )!! 
وزعم ابن عجيبة في البحر المديد (5/587): أن (مذهب أهل السُنَّة قاطبة : أن ملك الموت هو الّذي يقبض جميع الأرواح ، من بني آدم والبهائِم وسائر الحيوانات).
 فالله أعلم.
والحمد لله رب العالمين
كتبه طارق الحمودي

----------


## السكران التميمي

الصحيح الصواب في ذلك كله = أن ملك الموت هو الذي يقبض جميع الأرواح مختلفةً.. ولا عبرة بأي قول آخر خالفه. فتامل

قال العلامة البحر الشيخ الزرقاني رحمه الله تعالى في أحد كتبه _ أحتفظ به الآن لأغراض شخصية _ بتحقيقي:
(رابعها: هل ملك الموت يقبض أرواح الخلائق كلهم؟ جوابه:
قال الشيخ أبو زيد عبد الرحمن الجزولي في شرح رسالة [الشيخ] ابن أبي زيد القيرواني: [و]مما يجب اعتقاده: أن ملك الموت يقبض الأرواح(1) من الجن والإنس والبهائم [وجميع المخلوقات، خلافا لقول المبتدعة لا يقبض إلا أرواح الجن والإنس. انتهى]
ولا حجة للمبتدعة فيما رواه أبو الشيخ والعقيلي في (الضعفاء) والديلمي عن أنس مرفوعا: "آجال البهائم [كلها] وخشاش الأرض والقمل والبراغيث والجراد والخيل والبغال والدواب كلها [والبعير] والبقر وغير ذلك [آجالها] في التسبيح، فإذا انقضى تسبيحها قبض الله [تعالى] أرواحها، وليس إلى ملك الموت منها شيء"، لأنه حديث ضعيف جدا، بل قال العقيلي: [باطل] لا أصل له. وابن الجوزي: موضوع.
وقد روى الحافظ أبو بكر الخطيب في (رواة مالك) عن سليمان بن الجلابي قال: حضرت مالك بن أنس و[قد] سأله رجل عن البراغيث أملك الموت يقبض روحها؟ فاطرق طويلا ثم قال: إنها نفس؟ قال: نعم. قال: فإن ملك الموت يقبض أرواحها، {الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها}.
وأيده بعضهم بما أخرجه الطبراني في (الكبير) وابن مندة وأبو نعيم كلاهما في (معرفة الصحابة) عن الحارث بن الخزرج عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى ملك الموت عند رأس رجل من الأنصار فقال: "يا ملك الموت أرفق بصاحبي فإنه مؤمن"، فقال ملك الموت [عليه السلام]: ([يا محمد] طب نفساً، وقرَّ عيناً، واعلم أني بكل مؤمن رفيق...) الحديث، وفيه: (... والله [يا محمد] لو أردت أن أقبض روح بعوضة ما قدرت على ذلك حتى يكون [الله] هو يأذن بقبضها).
قال القرطبي: وهذا عام في حق كل ذي روح). انتهى

(1) في (أ): أرواح الخلائق.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> وينزعها من ينزع أرواحنا..وهو جبريل.!


بارك الله فيك، هذا غير صحيح. جبريل ليس هو ملك الموت، عليهما السلام! وإن شذ من الروايات ما يفهم منه أن ملك الموت الذي وكله الله بنا هو جبريل = فنكارته أوضح من أن تحتاج إلى برهان، والله أعلم.

----------


## يحيى صالح

هذا الموضوع طرحه صاحبه بدارة أهل الظاهر وتم الرد عليه بما يتوافق مع الردود السابقة، فلا أدري وجه طرحه بمنتديات مختلفة!

----------


## رائد الغامدي

ماذا لو أجبنا بقول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: . أليس فيه حفظًا لوقت السائل والمُجيب من البحث فيما لا نفع منه لا في دنيا ولا في آخرة؟!

وفقكم الله

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ماذا لو أجبنا بقول الله تعالى: الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها. أليس فيه حفظًا لوقت السائل والمُجيب من البحث فيما لا نفع منه لا في دنيا ولا في آخرة؟!
> 
> وفقكم الله


 ووفقك الله أيضاً..

لكن لا أعتقد أن السائل رحمك الله يجهل هذا الأمر، وإلا لما سأل أصلا.. فهو يعرف أن الله هو الذي يتوفى الأنفس سبحانه، لكن من المتولي لذلك؟ هنا النكتة أخي.. وما سأل السائل إلا عنها.

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

بارك الله في الاخ طارق



> قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (2/326): (فيه عمرو بن شمر الجعفي والحارث بن الخزرج لم أجد من ترجمها وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح)





> 


قال فيه ابن حجر في لسان الميزان :
.......... وقال الجوزجاني زائغ كذاب وقال ابن حبان رافضي يشتم الصحابة ويروي الموضوعات عن الثقات وقال البخاري منكر الحديث قال يحيى لا يكتب حديثه .................. وقال النسائي والدارقطني وغيرهما متروك الحديث ......... قال السليماني كان عمرو يضع للروافض انتهى وقال ابن أبي حاتم سألت أبي عنه فقال منكر الحديث جداً ضعيف الحديث لا يشتغل به تركوه لم يزد على هذا شيئاً وقال أبو زرعة ضعيف الحديث وقال النسائي في التمييز ليس بثقة ولا يكتب حديثه وقال ابن سعد كانت عنده أحاديث وكان ضعيفاً جداً متروك الحديث وقال الساجي متروك الحديث وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم ليس بالقوي عندهم وقال الحاكم أبو عبد الله كان كثير الموضوعات عن جابر الجعفي وليس يروي تلك الموضوعات الفاحشة عن جابر غيره وذكره العقيلي والدولابي وابن الجارود وابن شاهين في الضعفاء وقال أبو نعيم يروي جابر الجعفي الموضوعات المناكير وسيأتي له ذكر في عمرو بن أبي عمرو
بتصرف.
وبخصوص المسألة المشار اليها اضافة الى ما نقلت 
ذكر صاحب البيان والتحصيل :
مسألة
وسئل أشهب عن رجل كان يذبح جدياً فقال له رجل : من يقبض روح هذا الجدي ؟ فقال : امرأته طالق إن كان يقبض روحه إلا ملك الموت هل عليه حنث ؟
قال : لا حنث عليه ، هذا والجن والأنس ولك من يموت من البهائم وغيرهم فملك الموت يقبض أرواحهم ، وإنما سماه الله ملك الموت لأنه يقبض روح كل ميت من الأنس وغيرهم .قال محمد بن رشد : وهذا كما قال ، لأن الله تعالي قد نص على أن ملك الموت يقبض أرواح بني آدم بقوله عز وجل : ( قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ) وقام الدليل من قوله تعالى : ( مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ) على أنه يقبض روح : كل حي من الجن أو الأنس وغيرهم ، لأن الموت اسم عام مستغرق للجنس فلا يصح أن يخصص في بعض الحيوان دون بعض إلا بدليل ، وقول أهل الاعتزال إن ملك الموت يقبض أرواح بني آدم ، وإن أعوانه يقبضون أرواح البهائم ، تحكم بغير دليل ولا برهان فلا يصح أن يقال ما ذهبوا إليه إلا بتوقيف ممن يصح له التسليم ، وهو في مسألتنا معدوم ، والقول بما سوى هذين القولين تعطيل والله أعلم .295-296 م6

----------


## أبو الفداء

ليست هذه المسألة ونحوها مما يوصف بأنه من فضول العلم أو من السؤال فيما لا ينفع ولا ينبني عليه عمل! بل إنه داخل في الإيمان بالملائكة الذي هو ركن من أركان الإيمان. وكما أن المسلم مكلف بالإيمان المجمل بما أجمله الوحي دون طلب للتفصيل فيه، فإنه كذلك مكلف بالإيمان المفصل بما جاء الوحي بتفصيله، ولو لم يكن للتفصيل ثمرة في إيمان العباد لما تكلم به النبي عليه السلام! وقد سأل الصحابة في أمور أدق من هذا عن أمور الغيب ولم يكن جواب النبي لهم أن اشتغلوا بما ينفعكم! فإن النفس البشرية تتشوف بطبعها لتحصيل قدر من المعرفة التفصيلية بما في الغيب، وقد جبل الله الإنسان على خوف فطري مما هو مغيب عنه، وعلى فضول لمعرفته والوقوف على خبره.. وهو سبحانه لم يجعل هذا الأمر في نفوس الناس عبثا! 
والذي يسأل عن أمر من أمور الغيب لا يقال له هذا تنطع ولا ثمرة ترجى من معرفته إلا بعد التأكد من أنه لم يرد فيه نص في الكتاب أو في السنة.. فإن ورود النص الصحيح به أو بمثله كاف - بمجرده - للدلالة على أن السؤال عنه مشروع بل وعلى أن تعلمه مندوب إليه إن لم يكن متعينا! 
وضابط التكلف والتنطع في السؤال هو النظر في الثمرة المرجوة من معرفة الجواب عند السائل، وكذا في ثمرة الجهل به.. ففضول العلم هو ذاك العلم الذي لا ينفع تحصيله ولا يضر الجهل به. 
ومن السؤال المذموم الذي نهى عنه النبي أصحابه بقوله "دعوني ما تركتكم، فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم كثرة سؤالهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم" ما ضربه الله مثلا في القرءان في قصة بقرة بني إسرائيل.. فإن الله أمرهم بأن يذبحوا بقرة. وهذا تكليف واضح بيِّن لا يحتاج إلى مزيد بيان، فما حاجتهم لأن يسألوا عن لونها ما دام التكليف لم يأت بما يلزم منه معرفة مزيد من التفاصيل؟؟؟ هذا تنطع أورثهم التشديد في التكليف، وهو ما خافه النبي عليه السلام على أصحابه! 
ومما لا شك فيه أن كل ما جاء الخبر به أو بمثله في الكتاب أو السنة فإن السؤال عنه لا يدخل في هذا بحال من الأحوال! 
وقد جاءنا الخبر بأسماء ملائكة بأعيانهم ووظيفتهم، كجبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل ومالك ورضوان وغيرهم. وهذا داخل في الإيمان التفصيلي بالملائكة.. فلو كانت المعرفة بأسماء هؤلاء ووظيفتهم مما لا ينفع أو من التكلف أو التنطع أو فضول العلم لما جاءنا خبر الوحي بشيء منها! فإن الوحي لا يأتي باللغو ولا بالعبث ولا بأمور لا حاجة للناس إلى معرفتها! تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا!

----------


## رائد الغامدي

حبيبي أبا الفداء، ذكرت بأن فضول العلم هو ذاك الذي لا ينفع تحصيله ولا يضر الجهل به. 
- فإذا عرفنا الملك الذي ينزع أرواح الحيوانات؛ فكيف تنفعنا هذه المعرفة أو يضرنا الجهل بها؟!

سُئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله) عن هذا السؤال فأجاب: "ما رأيك إذا قلت : إن ملك الموت موكل بقبض أرواح الحيوانات أو غير موكل ، ما الفائدة من هذا ؟! هل سأل الصحابة عنه الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، هم أحرص منا على العلم ، والرسول أقدر منا على الإجابة ، ومع ذلك ما سألوا ، إنما قال الله عز وجل:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: السجدة/11، موكل بقبض أرواح بني آدم ، أما غير أرواح بني آدم لم يثبت ، الله أعلم. ولكننا أهم شيء في جواب هذا السؤال أن الإنسان لا يتنطع ، قال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ( هلك المتنطعون ) فلا تسأل عن شيء ليس فيه فائدة ، والله لو كانت فيه فائدة بعلمنا أن ملك الموت يقبض أرواح الحيوانات الأخرى لبينها الله سبحانه وتعالى ، إما في القرآن أو السنة ، أو أن الله يقيض من يسأل الرسول عن هذا ، ولهذا كان الصحابة يفرحون أن يأتي أعرابي من البادية يسأل عن شيء ربما يستحون أن يسألوا الرسول عنه ...
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/119652

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فإذا عرفنا الملك الذي ينزع أرواح الحيوانات؛ فكيف تنفعنا هذه المعرفة أو يضرنا الجهل بها؟!


هذا السؤال أيها الفاضل هو التنطع بعينه.
أمين الوحي اسمه جبريل، فكيف ينفعك هذا وكيف يضرك الجهل به؟
الملك الموكل بالقطر والزرع اسمه ميكائيل، فكيف ينفعك هذا وكيف يضرك الجهل به؟
الملك الموكل بالصور اسمه اسرافيل.. فماذا تظن أنك فاعل بهذا وما تظن أنه يفوتك إن جهلتَ به؟
ما النفع الذي تظن أنك أصبته من معرفة هؤلاء وأسمائهم وأعمالهم؟
لا ريب أن في معرفة هؤلاء الملائكة بأعيانهم فائدة خاصة متعلقة بالثمرة المرجوة من الإيمان بالملائكة، عرفناها أم لم نعرفها!
من الملائكة من أخبرنا الوحي بأسمائهم ووظائفهم وذكر بعض أخبارهم
ومن الملائكة من لم يخبرنا الوحي إلا بوظائفهم دون أسمائهم..
ومن الملائكة من لم يخبرنا الوحي عنهم شيئا!
فلماذا أخبر عن هؤلاء ما لم يخبر بمثله عن أولئك؟
هذا وحي منزل من لدن حكيم خبير.. فما فصّله الله من الأخبار فإنما فصله لحكمة، وما أجمله فإنما أجمله لحكمة.. علمها من علمها وجهلها من جهلها! هو سبحانه أدرى بما تحتاج إليه نفوس عباده وقلوبهم لتتحقق فيها ثمرة الوحي على أحسن ما يكون.
 فالوحي لم يخبرنا باسم الملك حامل العرش - مثلا - الذي أُذِن للنبي بأن يحدث عنه، مع أنه أخبرنا بوظيفته.. أو اسم الملك الذي يكتب الآجال والأرزاق في الأرحام أو غيرهم ممن جاءنا الخبر بهم وبأعمالهم، مع أنه أخبرنا بأسماء غيرهم!
فعندما يسأل سائل يقول: "قد علمنا من الذي يقبض أرواح الناس فمن الذي يقبض أرواح الدواب وما اسمه؟" لا يقال له هذا تنطع ولا يضرك الجهل به! فلعل السائل يظن أنه ملك آخر جاء اسمه والخبر به في الوحي كما جاء الخبر بغيره، فما يدريه أنه لم يُنقل إلينا ما يدل على أنه ملك آخر بخلاف ملك الموت الذي يقبض أرواح البشر؟ لو كان يدري ما سأل!
ليس هذا تنطعا، كما أن سؤال الجاهل عن وظائف وأسماء الملائكة الذين جاء الخبر بهم ليس تنطعا ولا سؤالا عما لا يفيد!
أقول هذا الكلام مع إجلالي للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله، فلعل له اجتهادا في حال السائل لا ينبغي أن يغفله من ينقل عنه مثل هذه الفتوى. 
ثم هب أني خالفت الشيخ رحمه الله فيما أفتى به، فكان ماذا؟

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا الفداء

----------


## طارق الحمودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اشكر الإخوة على الإضافات الجيدة على الموضوع وهذا ما قصدته من وضعه هنا
وأما قول بعض الإخوة أنه تم الرد على الموضوع في دارة أهل الظاهر وتصحيح الأخ أبي الفداء له هنا 
فأنا لم أجزم ولم اختر ذلك لنفسي
بل عرضت القول مستغربا من أن يكون ملك الموت هو جبريل ولذلك وضعت علامات تعجب ونقطا....!!!
واستغرابي من اول المقال بين إلى آخره حيث قلت: فالله أعلم
أنا عرضت ما وجدت لا ما اقتنعت به
وأنا أعرف جيدا أن جبريل ليس ملك الموت..
وملك الموت يسميه العوام عزرائيل على تسمية أهل الكتاب له..
ولم يثبت كما تعرف 
بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ الحبيب يحيى صالح وفي الأخ أبي الفداء على التنبيه وهذا لحرصهم بارك الله فيهم
وبارقي المشاركين في الموضوع
واظن أن ما قصدته من غثارة الموضوع حصل
شكرا للجميع

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> حبيبي أبا الفداء، ذكرت بأن فضول العلم هو ذاك الذي لا ينفع تحصيله ولا يضر الجهل به. 
> - فإذا عرفنا الملك الذي ينزع أرواح الحيوانات؛ فكيف تنفعنا هذه المعرفة أو يضرنا الجهل بها؟!
> 
> سُئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله) عن هذا السؤال فأجاب: "ما رأيك إذا قلت : إن ملك الموت موكل بقبض أرواح الحيوانات أو غير موكل ، ما الفائدة من هذا ؟! هل سأل الصحابة عنه الرسول  ، هم أحرص منا على العلم ، والرسول أقدر منا على الإجابة ، ومع ذلك ما سألوا ، إنما قال الله عز وجل: قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْالسجدة/11، موكل بقبض أرواح بني آدم ، أما غير أرواح بني آدم لم يثبت ، الله أعلم. ولكننا أهم شيء في جواب هذا السؤال أن الإنسان لا يتنطع ، قال النبي : ( هلك المتنطعون ) فلا تسأل عن شيء ليس فيه فائدة ، والله لو كانت فيه فائدة بعلمنا أن ملك الموت يقبض أرواح الحيوانات الأخرى لبينها الله سبحانه وتعالى ، إما في القرآن أو السنة ، أو أن الله يقيض من يسأل الرسول عن هذا ، ولهذا كان الصحابة يفرحون أن يأتي أعرابي من البادية يسأل عن شيء ربما يستحون أن يسألوا الرسول عنه ...
> http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/119652
> 
> وفقكم الله



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

"فلا تسأل عن شيء ليس فيه فائدة ، والله لو كانت فيه فائدة بعلمنا أن ملك الموت يقبض أرواح الحيوانات الأخرى لبينها الله سبحانه وتعالى"

----------


## هشام يوسف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه أولى مشاركاتي، وقد شدني هذا الموضوع وما دار على هذه الصفحة من حوار.. والحقيقة أنني أعجب لهذا السؤال المطروح، وأعجب لمن يشرع في الإجابة عنه !! وكأن مسألة وجود أرواح للدواب مسلم بها، وتقوم على دليل راسخ ثابت!!

فهل لأحد منكم أيها الكرام أن يبين لنا بدليل قطعي وجود أرواح للدواب؟؟

وبارك الله تعالى بكم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه أولى مشاركاتي، وقد شدني هذا الموضوع وما دار على هذه الصفحة من حوار.. والحقيقة أنني أعجب لهذا السؤال المطروح، وأعجب لمن يشرع في الإجابة عنه !! وكأن مسألة وجود أرواح للدواب مسلم بها، وتقوم على دليل راسخ ثابت!!
> 
> فهل لأحد منكم أيها الكرام أن يبين لنا بدليل قطعي وجود أرواح للدواب؟؟
> 
> وبارك الله تعالى بكم.



روى البخاري (2225) ومسلم (2110) عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ قَالَ : جَاءَ  رَجُلٌ إِلَى ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فَقَالَ : إِنِّي رَجُلٌ أُصَوِّرُ هَذِهِ الصُّوَرَ  فَأَفْتِنِي فِيهَا ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (كُلُّ مُصَوِّرٍ فِي النَّارِ ، يَجْعَلُ لَهُ  بِكُلِّ صُورَةٍ صَوَّرَهَا نَفْسًا فَتُعَذِّبُهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ) وقَالَ ابن عباس  : إِنْ كُنْتَ لَا بُدَّ فَاعِلًا فَاصْنَعْ الشَّجَرَ وَمَا لَا نَفْسَ لَهُ .  وفي  لفظ : (مَنْ صَوَّرَ صُورَةً فِي الدُّنْيَا كُلِّفَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَنْ  يَنْفُخَ فِيهَا الرُّوحَ وَلَيْسَ بِنَافِخٍ) .




جاء رجل إلى ابن عباس فقال : إني رجل أصور هذه الصور فأفتني فيها ، فقال له : ادن مني ؛ فدنا منه ، ثم قال : ادن مني ؛ فدنا حتى وضع يده على رأسه ، قال : أنبئك بما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : « كل مصور في النار يجعل له بكل صورة صورها نفساً فتعذبه في جهنم » وقال : إن كنت لا بد فاعلاً فاصنع الشجر وما لا نفس له رواه البخاري رقم 2225 ، ورواه مسلم رقم 2110

----------


## أبو الفداء

مرحبا بك يا أخ هشام عضوا جديدا بيننا، أرجو أن نرى منك كل نافع ومفيد.



> والحقيقة أنني أعجب لهذا السؤال المطروح، وأعجب لمن يشرع في الإجابة عنه !!


لا تعجب يرحمك الله. فقد أجاب عن مثله من هم أفضل مني ومنك في سلفنا رضوان الله عليهم. 
الدواب لها أرواح قطعا، ولا خلاف في هذا يُعرف بين المسلمين. فهم أمم أمثالنا والله يحشر الوحوش يوم القيامة كما يحشر الإنس والجن، كما جاء في القرءان والسنة ويحكم بينها في الحساب حتى يقاد للشاة الجلحاء من الشاة القرناء، ثم تكون ترابا كما نصت السنة، ولا يكون البعث والحشر والحساب إلا لأنفس تقبض عند الموت!

----------


## هشام يوسف

> روى البخاري (2225) ومسلم (2110) عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ قَالَ : جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فَقَالَ : إِنِّي رَجُلٌ أُصَوِّرُ هَذِهِ الصُّوَرَ فَأَفْتِنِي فِيهَا ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (كُلُّ مُصَوِّرٍ فِي النَّارِ ، يَجْعَلُ لَهُ بِكُلِّ صُورَةٍ صَوَّرَهَا نَفْسًا فَتُعَذِّبُهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ) وقَالَ ابن عباس : إِنْ كُنْتَ لَا بُدَّ فَاعِلًا فَاصْنَعْ الشَّجَرَ وَمَا لَا نَفْسَ لَهُ . وفي لفظ : (مَنْ صَوَّرَ صُورَةً فِي الدُّنْيَا كُلِّفَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَنْ يَنْفُخَ فِيهَا الرُّوحَ وَلَيْسَ بِنَافِخٍ) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جاء رجل إلى ابن عباس فقال : إني رجل أصور هذه الصور فأفتني فيها ، فقال له : ادن مني ؛ فدنا منه ، ثم قال : ادن مني ؛ فدنا حتى وضع يده على رأسه ، قال : أنبئك بما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : « كل مصور في النار يجعل له بكل صورة صورها نفساً فتعذبه في جهنم » وقال : إن كنت لا بد فاعلاً فاصنع الشجر وما لا نفس له رواه البخاري رقم 2225 ، ورواه مسلم رقم 2110


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم..

هل ترى في ذلك الدليل الراسخ والمعتبر لإقامة الحجة؟؟

حسنا.. هل ترى في الحديث الشريف ما ينص على أن الصور المعروضة على ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه- هي تصاوير لدواب؟؟ ولماذا لا تكون تصاوير لبشر؟؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم..
> 
> هل ترى في ذلك الدليل الراسخ والمعتبر لإقامة الحجة؟؟
> 
> حسنا.. هل ترى في الحديث الشريف ما ينص على أن الصور المعروضة على ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه- هي تصاوير لدواب؟؟ ولماذا لا تكون تصاوير لبشر؟؟



عندك فقيه قال الحديث ليس في الحيوانات ؟ فهم الحديث بفهم العلماء أخي الكريم و ليس برأيك بارك الله فيك ، يكفي أن العلماء فهموا من الحديث ذوات الأرواح و فيها الحيوانات و هذا كاف لتوضيح المسألة كما أن قول الصحابي الشجر يبين أنه استثنى غير الشجر من الأحياء و منها الحيوانات و الله أعلم.

----------


## هشام يوسف

> مرحبا بك يا أخ هشام عضوا جديدا بيننا، أرجو أن نرى منك كل نافع ومفيد.
> 
> لا تعجب يرحمك الله. فقد أجاب عن مثله من هم أفضل مني ومنك في سلفنا رضوان الله عليهم. 
> الدواب لها أرواح قطعا، ولا خلاف في هذا يُعرف بين المسلمين. فهم أمم أمثالنا والله يحشر الوحوش يوم القيامة كما يحشر الإنس والجن، كما جاء في القرءان والسنة ويحكم بينها في الحساب حتى يقاد للشاة الجلحاء من الشاة القرناء، ثم تكون ترابا كما نصت السنة، ولا يكون البعث والحشر والحساب إلا لأنفس تقبض عند الموت!


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حياكم الله تعالى أخي أبا الفداء، وأشكرك على الترحيب، وأسأل الله تعالى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم.. نتبع الحق والهدى، ونتواصى بالحق وبالصبر.

الحقيقة أن الموضوع مدار بحث عندي.. وآمل أن أجد عندكم ضالتي.
ويؤتي الله من يشاء من فضله.
بداية لا بد القول أن هناك مفهوم للنفس ومفهوم للروح، وربما كانت النفس من الألفاظ المشتركة التي تحمل عدة معانى ضمن سياقات مختلفة.

وحين البحث عن الفرق بين الوفاة والموت، نجدت أن الوفاة تسبق الموت، وأن الوفاة هي مغادرة الروح للجسد، وهذه تحدث عند النوم كذلك؛ أما الموت فهو نقيض الحياة، وربما نقول أنه مغادرة الحياة للجسد.
مثلا الجنين في بطن أمه يكون حيا بشواهد مظاهر الحياة في جسده؛ من نمو وغذاء وحركة ..إلخ؛ ويكون نفخ الروح فيه بعد 120 يوم؛ كما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والنبات يعتبر من الأحياء.. ولكن غالب الظن أنه لا أرواح فيها.. ولنا أن نقول أننا نشترك مع النبات في مفهوم الحياة {وَاللَّهُ أَنْبَتَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ نَبَاتًا (17) } نوح. 

أرى أن هناك من يخلط بين مفهوم الحياة، وبين مفهوم الروح.. خلاصة القول.. ليس هناك خلاف على أن الدواب لها حياة كما للإنسان، ولكن هل من دليل على أن بها أرواح؟
ولنا أن نسأل كذلك عن وجود أرواح للجن؟؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

> أرى أن هناك من يخلط بين مفهوم الحياة، وبين مفهوم الروح


لا أرى أحدا يخلط هذا الخلط الذي تصفه يا أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك.
نعم الحياة تكون للمخلوق الذي له نفس (أو روح) كما تكون للمخلوق الذي ليست له نفس، والأدلة التي قدمتُها وقدمها لك أخونا عبد الكريم واضحة في إثبات أن للدابة نفسا تُقبض عند الموت ثم تبعث وتحشر وتحاسب يوم القيامة كنفوس بني آدم، وهذا ما تواتر به فهم السلف والخلف قاطبة، فما الإشكال عندك في هذا؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

دعك مما استشكلته يا أخي هشام ابن يوسف

هب أن صاحب السؤال لم يسأله هكذا : من يقبض أرواح الحيوانات ؟

هب أنه قال : من هو الملك الذي يتوفى الحيوانات ؟؟

----------


## هشام يوسف

> دعك مما استشكلته يا أخي هشام ابن يوسف
> 
> هب أن صاحب السؤال لم يسأله هكذا : من يقبض أرواح الحيوانات ؟
> 
> هب أنه قال : من هو الملك الذي يتوفى الحيوانات ؟؟


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.
ولكن أجد في صيغة سؤالك نفس الإشكال !!

إذ أنني أرى أن الوفاة ترتبط بالروح؛ بمعنى أن الوفاة هي مغادرة الروح للجسد؛ والوفاة ليس موتا.. ونحن نؤمن أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد توفى عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام؛ ولكن لم يمته.

ونوم الإنسان يعتبر وفاة. { اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (42)}الزمر

وكان من هدي النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه كان يقول قبل النوم ( ... فان أمسكت نفسي فاغفر لها، وان أرسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين).. والنفس هنا بمعنى الروح.

فهل تجد نصا ثابتا يذكر ( "وفاة" الحيوان ).. أم أن الصحيح أن نقول بموت الحيوانات؟؟؟

----------

